# Bigfoot Encounters II



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2014)

Since the other thread got too big, we need another one to continue our important research into the mysterious bigfeets phenomena. Our original leader has mysteriously vanished, but I think Greg in Clayton is in charge now, or somebody is, I'm sure. I'm optimistic that in the following months, we will be able to gather some conclusive evidence that will prove the existence of this big hairy critter that lives among us. (Not you, Migmack.) There will be many of us out there diligently hunting for the truth this year, good luck to all for the 2014 Bigfeets Season! 

Here are the words of our esteemed organizer/leader before he left us under mysterious circumstances, let's honor his memory by continuing his courageous quest for The Truth : 



> My name is J.C. Williams, and I am interested in collecting potential Bigfoot reports from the state of Georgia. I am an avid hunter and amateur Bigfoot researcher. I have spoken to several hunters here in Georgia who believe that they have had encounters with the creature. I know it is a controversial subject, but I believe that it is one that warrants investigation. If you would like to speak to me privately concerning your encounter, please email me at: southeasternbigfootresearch@gmail.com.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

NCH, what are the seasons open and close dates for bigfeet?


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for starting a new thread so we can post firsthand accounts of our squatchin expeditions. Will update later.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks N C, very well done.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 12, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> NCH, what are the seasons open and close dates for bigfeet?



I think they run Jan. 1-Dec. 31 this year.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 12, 2014)

Might try a little snow tracking later - maybe one has crossed between me and the likker store.

Is it me or is greg-in-clayton a detatched leader? This bunch needs guidance.


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 12, 2014)

There must have been one this morning between my house and the road.  He threw a couple of trees across the driveway.  I couldn't get a good look at him for all the ice, sleet, and freezing rain.


----------



## cowhornedspike (Feb 12, 2014)

Was watching "the Chase" the other night and one of the contestants said he was a pseudoanthropologist I believe.  He explained that to mean he studied unproven creatures like bigfeet.  He apparently actually gets paid to do this.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

Ok. I've cut a fresh track crossing a dirt road below my house. I'll be honest. I'm kinda scared to follow it.


----------



## peanutman04 (Feb 12, 2014)

Sorry I ain't updated lately, but I haven't been able to hunt in awhile. I mashed my finger with my knockin stick and haven't been able to call very good with this nasty sore throat.
Good luck and be careful out there!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

JustUs4All said:


> There must have been one this morning between my house and the road.  He threw a couple of trees across the driveway.  I couldn't get a good look at him for all the ice, sleet, and freezing rain.



You got something even more rare, the Yeti.  They are real hard to spot in the snow and ice.  Wish you could have gotten a shaky video of him/her/it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Ok. I've cut a fresh track crossing a dirt road below my house. I'll be honest. I'm kinda scared to follow it.



That thang got webbed foots.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Ok. I've cut a fresh track crossing a dirt road below my house. I'll be honest. I'm kinda scared to follow it.


 

Buck up TP - git after him/her. We will be waiting for an update.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

I'm gonna swaller me down a few swigs of courage and head back out with my camera and knockin stick.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 12, 2014)

I tracked one that had been snooping round my possum chickens.... I went around the barn a couple of times but he was always just ahead of me.....finally found where he walked backwards to my house.....he's obviously got a fondness for polrbars and been spyin on me....


----------



## MAC2 (Feb 12, 2014)

No sightings in Winder today.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 12, 2014)

Hey T.P. looks like he dropped a lighter. Wonder what a bigfeets needs with a lighter?


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I'm gonna swaller me down a few swigs of courage and head back out with my camera and knockin stick.


 

Getting a little worried about TP - he's been out squatchin' for three hours in the bizzard and no report. And he was a drinkin' too.


----------



## basstrkr (Feb 12, 2014)

*Big Foots*

That print looks a little like big birds foot.

But also I was wondering is big feets and big mouths of the same species?


----------



## treemanjohn (Feb 12, 2014)

I've never seen one. I hope that helps


----------



## T.P. (Feb 12, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Getting a little worried about TP - he's been out squatchin' for three hours in the bizzard and no report. And he was a drinkin' too.



I just woke up laying in the snow. Don't know how long I been laying there? I had a pretty bad cut on the back of my head and my woodknocking stick was laying about 30 feet away with blood on it too. I think bigfeet done beat me with my own woodknocker.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 12, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I just woke up laying in the snow. Don't know how long I been laying there? I had a pretty bad cut on the back of my head and my woodknocking stick was laying about 30 feet away with blood on it too. I think bigfeet done beat me with my own woodknocker.



Just glad your OK - prolly should have mentioned that squatches don't like being tracked in poor weather - they get real onry. My bad.....


----------



## old razorback (Feb 12, 2014)

I am a newcomer to this Bigfoot huntin game, but being a amateur pseudoanthropoligist, I think that some hi tech methods of detection might have to be employed to successfully detect Bigfoots. I think they have mastered a technique to become invisible to confuse BF hunters. I am planning to market a hi tech BFID kit to make them visible. I will describe it briefly without giving away too many trade secrets as follows:
              1.Powerful Image Enhancer(similar in appearance to a white can of spray paint)
              2. Heavy duty wood knocker.
              3. Directions(Hillbilly, Messican, Par le vous, etc)
 The directions are so simple that even a caveman or redneck can do it. Just look around until you find BF tracks appearing (such as on sandbars, muddy roads, snow,etc) and run up to them and spray above them with the Powerful Image Enhancer and then yell cheese(in order to get a good picture and so BF will not be embarrassed) and then snap a quick picture of BF.  You may contact me for pricing, distributorships, and guarantees(Ha). Good Hunting to all !!!


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 13, 2014)

Ya'll keep armcharin it and you'll find Nothin!

gotta get out and look.............I found these prints right out the back door this AM





How can Anyone Doubt their existence now


----------



## bfriendly (Feb 13, 2014)

old razorback said:


> I am a newcomer to this Bigfoot huntin game, but being a amateur pseudoanthropoligist, I think that some hi tech methods of detection might have to be employed to successfully detect Bigfoots. I think they have mastered a technique to become invisible to confuse BF hunters. I am planning to market a hi tech BFID kit to make them visible. I will describe it briefly without giving away too many trade secrets as follows:
> 1.Powerful Image Enhancer(similar in appearance to a white can of spray paint)
> 2. Heavy duty wood knocker.
> 3. Directions(Hillbilly, Messican, Par le vous, etc)
> The directions are so simple that even a caveman or redneck can do it. Just look around until you find BF tracks appearing (such as on sandbars, muddy roads, snow,etc) and run up to them and spray above them with the Powerful Image Enhancer and then yell cheese(in order to get a good picture and so BF will not be embarrassed) and then snap a quick picture of BF.  You may contact me for pricing, distributorships, and guarantees(Ha). Good Hunting to all !!!



Newcomer huh? This is Serious Business!  We dont allow trolls, con artists, hoaxers, Messicans, Hillbillys(Unless your name IS Hillbilly) or Par le vous's and Definitely not Etc's!

You trying to sell that stuff here is like Poaching seng in the Appollachicola and I suggest you try the Swap n Sell Instead

Good Morning ya'll..........I'm headin out!
Be safe out there


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

NCH getting fresh snow.  Bet he will be looking hard for bigfeets this weekend


----------



## T.P. (Feb 14, 2014)

The snow was hard to walk in so I only hunted one day for less than an hour. I will be back out as soon as all the snow is gone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> The snow was hard to walk in so I only hunted one day for less than an hour. I will be back out as soon as all the snow is gone.



You lack dedication sir.  This is very disappointing.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You lack dedication sir.  This is very disappointing.



I have short legs and small feet. I kept getting stuck.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I have short legs and small feet. I kept getting stuck.



understood. We are in teh same boat.  size 6 shoe and 26" inseam


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 14, 2014)

Anytime someone hears a screech owl or a bobcat it is declared to be a bonafide Squatch !!!  So how come no one has lifted one up with a front end loader ???  Answer me that !!


----------



## oldways (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> understood. We are in teh same boat.  size 6 shoe and 26" inseam


Are you a elf???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

oldways said:


> Are you a elf???



That was very rude.  WE prefer to be called little people with pointy ears.


----------



## oldways (Feb 14, 2014)

Sorry  now I feel bad


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

oldways said:


> Sorry  now I feel bad



You get a free pass on this one.  Please try to be considerate and politically correct from now on


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 14, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Anytime someone hears a screech owl or a bobcat it is declared to be a bonafide Squatch !!!  So how come no one has lifted one up with a front end loader ???  Answer me that !!



Just because they are out there doesn't mean they are easy to sneak up on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Feb 14, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Just because they are out there doesn't mean they are easy to sneak up on.



HE must not know you put bigfeets in a freezer full of ice to preserve them


----------



## T.P. (Feb 14, 2014)

The ones I've seen couldn't be lifted by a front end loader.


----------



## oldways (Feb 14, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You get a free pass on this one.  Please try to be considerate and politically correct from now on


I'll do better I promise


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 14, 2014)

T.P. said:


> The snow was hard to walk in so I only hunted one day for less than an hour. I will be back out as soon as all the snow is gone.


This is why we need more Senior Researchers - TP has no gumption


Mr Ol'Cowman - we got a 911 in Carnesville. We gots evidence and a JR Researcher is messsin' it up.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 14, 2014)

Atlanta Dawg said:


> Anytime someone hears a screech owl or a bobcat it is declared to be a bonafide Squatch !!!  So how come no one has lifted one up with a front end loader ???  Answer me that !!



And I suppose you never saw a jackalope either..... And we knows for a fact they exist......

Your pessimist attitude is why it took us so long to fake the trip to the moon....


----------



## cramer (Feb 15, 2014)

Be careful hunting Sasquatch - there are Woodles out there that enjoy the same habitat, and everyone knows that there are no known survivors of a Woodle attack!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 15, 2014)

T.P. said he got close to a big un last night. He said it was so big it was shaking the ground. He got scared and went home.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 18, 2014)

No sightings in Jackson, Banks or Franklin Co today. Cleaned some fish the other day and dumped the leftovers in the woods with a camera on them. Will post pics hopefully.


----------



## kmckinnie (Feb 18, 2014)

Just because there is no sight dose not mean they are not there. That 1200 pd joker ain't stupid. They mess-up every now and then. But not on camera......


----------



## T.P. (Feb 18, 2014)

No sir, K. Bigfoot is not stupid, if he was there would be way more pics of him.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2014)

Plan on hunting a while this afternoon. Will post findings.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 25, 2014)

My weekend of researching in Upson yielded nothing.


----------



## oops1 (Feb 25, 2014)

I've yet to receive my 2014 tag! I'll be sidelined until it arrives.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

They're everywhere, you just got to know where to look for them.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2014)

I've been looking out the truck winders into the woods really intently on my way home every afternoon. Still haven't seen anything.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've been looking out the truck winders into the woods really intently on my way home every afternoon. Still haven't seen anything.



That is the worst excuse of BigFeets hunting That I have ever heard of. That does not even count. I have nothing to report, but at least I have been out there gawking.


----------



## Jeff C. (Feb 25, 2014)

Sometimes they flip flop on you! Hard to trail.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Sometimes they flip flop on you! Hard to trail.



Tru-dat. I tracked a grown one into a creek one day and lost him. I was close too. He knew if he got into the water he could lose me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> That is the worst excuse of BigFeets hunting That I have ever heard of. That does not even count. I have nothing to report, but at least I have been out there gawking.



I know, I know, the professional BF hunters go all the way out into the cow pasture to play their calls or put a candy bar on a stump way out in the outer edge of the campsite, but I been really busy this week. Just doin' what I can for the cause until I have time for another professional expedition.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 25, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> I've been looking out the truck winders into the woods really intently on my way home every afternoon. Still haven't seen anything.


 
Drive by Researching...........


----------



## j_seph (Feb 25, 2014)

We need a SLFTT (Squatching Live From The Tree) sticky made Hillbilly


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 25, 2014)

j_seph said:


> We need a SLFTT (Squatching Live From The Tree) sticky made Hillbilly


 

NCB can't text and drive.No No:


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 25, 2014)

I threw my wife's cooking In the woods hoping to draw one into gun range.... I found it on the back porch this morning where one threw it back.....


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

I bait them with that smoked sausage, I put out 25 or 30 bags a week.


----------



## Bitteroot (Feb 25, 2014)

That ain't enough... They barely get a good smell with that ...

But my ice cubes smell smokey...


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 25, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> That ain't enough... They barely get a good smell with that ...
> 
> But my ice cubes smell smokey...[/QUOTE
> 
> You should not put those smoked possums you use for bait in your beer cooler. Bigfeets dont like beer. You are an amateur, this BF hunting is hard, and you will never see one if you keep making simple mistakes like that. You would come closer to seeing one riding down the road with NC Hillbilly.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 3, 2014)

Oh lawd have mercy! Ya'll ain't gonna believe this... I'll have to get back after I go and get checked out by the doctor! I done been in a fist fight with a bigfoot...


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 3, 2014)

Do tell Mr Ol'Cowman...


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 3, 2014)

olcowman said:


> Oh lawd have mercy! Ya'll ain't gonna believe this... I'll have to get back after I go and get checked out by the doctor! I done been in a fist fight with a bigfoot...



Aa vet office was broke into this afternoon in the piedmont area. Looks like what ever it was needed thingsfor a blackeye & a fatlip.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 3, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Aa vet office was broke into this afternoon in the piedmont area. Looks like what ever it was needed thingsfor a blackeye & a fatlip.



I knowed I got a couple of good licks in on that nasty thang!


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 3, 2014)

olcowman said:


> I knowed I got a couple of good licks in on that nasty thang!



Yea, when I heard you had some broke-up knuckles & a broken toe, I knew he done got lucky & got away.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 3, 2014)

WoW!!! Finally some excitement up in hera! (On the edge of my seat right now!!)


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 3, 2014)

Keep us posted olcowman. IF you need any help call T.P. or Greg in Clayton.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 7, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keep us posted olcowman. IF you need any help call T.P. or Greg in Clayton.



Right now I'm a watching for buzzards... the nasty thang got me pretty mad and they's a purty good chance he might'a crawled off somewhere's and died on me?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 7, 2014)

Look near water.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 7, 2014)

Look behind big rocks too. I've heard folks say they cover their entrances to caves up with rocks, especially if they've been wounded.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2014)

You need a tracking dog Olcow.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 7, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Look near water.



This good advice/tip !! Not to much later than this last year, little more intoward sprang,  something was "under" the water chasein all the fish toward the banks !! I believe I posted about this happenin last year !!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 7, 2014)

Our leader made an appearance. You seem anything Greg. No activity up this way atall.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 7, 2014)

olcowman said:


> Right now I'm a watching for buzzards... the nasty thang got me pretty mad and they's a purty good chance he might'a crawled off somewhere's and died on me?



Good job - might want to keep an eye and ear out for black helicopters. They love dead bigfeets.

Finally some action - I was gettin' weary of "nothing to report up here".


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 8, 2014)

I'm on the trail of one over near Hoover Alabama.  I lost the track once around Rainbow City.... But Dili..deli.... Hard work payed off and we picked it up again just south of there.... Been a hard 24 hrs! More soon...


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 8, 2014)

Get ur Done..


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2014)

Nothing new to report in Carnesville, Georgia. Over.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 10, 2014)

Still haven't seen any Bigfeets here. I listened to a Littlefeat CD on the way home from work, though.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 10, 2014)

Nuthin moving up here.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2014)

I wonder if Bigfeets eats Dixie Chickens?


----------



## T.P. (Mar 10, 2014)

Maybe Bonnie can draw Bigfeets out into the open.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 10, 2014)

All of my trails have gone cold.... Headed north for the summer.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 10, 2014)

I picked the track up again on my way back from Hoover.... Looks like it backtracked all the way back to the valley..... But it made a crazy lil detour over towards Desoto Falls... I just happened to be there .... Odd.....


----------



## T.P. (Mar 12, 2014)

No luck in Jefferson this morning. Seems the cold front must have them locked down.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 16, 2014)

Nothing to report in these parts !! Been keepin a eye though while cuttin what little firewood on the mountain that I hope does me for the year !! Doin some nockin and hollers, but no response. I think they may be in the bottom of the lakes !!

I been hearin there may have been a sightin up near Hillbilly !! In some valley up there...cattalloochee or something like that !!


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 16, 2014)

I was hot on the trail of a nice one, when I fell and broke my nose. I will be out of action for a coupla days.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm going later tonite & look under bridges in our area. Only dry area around here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 16, 2014)

Good try K D! Great effert;-)


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I was hot on the trail of a nice one, when I fell and broke my nose. I will be out of action for a coupla days.



Will it be crooked from now on......your nose that IS ??  Remember, safety first !! There is no excuse for on the job inguries !!!


----------



## MAC2 (Mar 16, 2014)

No movement or sign in Winder.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2014)

Was gonna stay up all night and check for movement in the back yard. I fell asleep shortly after 10 on the back porch.


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 16, 2014)

I'm missin bout a half dozen eggs......hmmmmmmm


----------



## T.P. (Mar 16, 2014)

Bitteroot said:


> I'm missin bout a half dozen eggs......hmmmmmmm



What did you have for breakfast this morning?


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 16, 2014)

NADA in Middle GA   did see a coon.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 17, 2014)

STATE: Georgia

COUNTY: Rabun County

LOCATION DETAILS: Minnehaha Falls is 1.6 miles from the Lake Seed Dam. To reach the falls Follow US441 north out of Tallulah Falls for 2 miles and turn on Old 441 at the Rabun Beach Recreation Area sign. Follow Old 441 for 2.5 miles and turn left on Lake Rabun Road. Proceed along the shore of Lake Rabun for 6 miles (2 miles past the Rabun Beach Recreation area) to the Lake Seed Dam. Cross the lake below the dam on a one-lane bridge. Go about 150 Yards and turn left on Bear Gap Rd. Follow Bear Gap Rd. for 1.5 miles to the Minnehaha Falls sign on the right. 



NEAREST TOWN: Lake Rabun

NEAREST ROAD: US 441

OBSERVED: I feel pretty stupid reporting this now after some time has passed, but I felt like someone should hear about this.

Back in May 1998, I had taken my first trip to the North Georgia Mountains, specifically the Tallullah Gorge area. After hiking to the bottom of the gorge I hiked to another local area near a lake called Lake Rabun and I viewed some water falls called Minnehaha Falls. The sun was already setting and when I completed the fairly easy stroll to the falls I noted that I was the only person at the falls. I did not observe anything weird at that time, but I did catch a whiff of something smelly in the area. Not quite the smell of a dead animal, but the smell of something very musty and almost sweaty.

I stayed until it was completely dark and I fished my flash light out of my backpack. As I finished my ham sandwhich, I began to get up off the ground to hike out. It was at this time I noticed a figure of what I thought was a person squatting to the right of the falls in some bushes. I thought it was another hiker I had either failed to see sitting there or someone who had arrived after me. I did not turn my light on yet and I did not want to turn it on so as to blind the other person.

I began to walk in the direction of the other person to say hello and that is when it stood up and I could obviously tell the thing was about 9 to 10 feet tall. I still thought it was a very tall person until I got to within 20 feet of it and the smell became extremely bad. I could hear the thing breathing shallow and it kind of sounded like when a person has a chest cold with some gurgling or rattleing in the chest.

I stopped and turned my light on and tried to shine it on the thing, but it began to turn away from me as it took very long strides as it walked on two legs. It was dark brown in color and had matted hair covering it's body. It stopped and turned towards me from about 60 feet away and took about 5-6 steps towards me in the bushes. 

I became scared and drew my service pistol from my fanny sack (I am a police officer) and stood my ground while yelling at it to stop. It stopped and then turned away. The creature walked away without turning back.

I left the area and drove back to my apartment in Marietta Georgia. I did not tell anyone about this, as I thought they would think I was crazy or lying. 

ALSO NOTICED: No. The smell lingered.

OTHER WITNESSES: No. That is why I was scared and reluctant to report it.

OTHER STORIES: No.

TIME AND CONDITIONS: Dusk turning to night. Partly cloudy skies and around 60 degrees.

ENVIRONMENT: Hardwood trees & pine trees. Rock water fall with surrounding low cliffs & bushes.


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Follow-up investigation report by BFRO Investigator :

I had a lengthy conversation with the witness by phone.

The witness said the animal was walking along the edge of the water and the bushes were about two feet tall. 

The witness stated that the smell was almost overpowering. He said that it was very pungent with "body odor and fecal smell" all mixed together. 

After he noticed the "other person," the witness walked in that direction and spoke to it. Being a police officer, he is trained both to pay attention to details and to respond to stressful situations. When he did not receive a response, he became more concerned and his senses went into full alert.

The witness said that it is customary for him during crisis situations to draw his weapon and keep it close to his body without it showing.

He described the animal as being dark brown in color. He said that it had a thick, short neck and very broad shoulders. He said it reminded him of "Darth Vader" because of the way the animal's neck was attached to its body.


About BFRO Investigators :

Investigators have  a special interest in wildlife audio recording. Have attended numerous BFRO Expeditions and travel throughout the country giving presentations on "Bigfeets".


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Explanation of the report classification system 
Submit a report for the sightings database 
Please send any comments or inquiries to Contact@BFRO.net


----------



## Bitteroot (Mar 17, 2014)

T.P. said:


> What did you have for breakfast this morning?




Six eggs.... But not them six.....


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 17, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Will it be crooked from now on......your nose that IS ??  Remember, safety first !! There is no excuse for on the job inguries !!!



I will be so crooked, I will be able to hide behind a tree and smell around it. Just the kinda advantage I been looking for.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 17, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> STATE: Georgia
> 
> COUNTY: Rabun County
> 
> ...



Just glad your OK - good report.


----------



## MAC2 (Mar 17, 2014)

No sightings in Elkin, NC today.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 18, 2014)

Gonna scout some new land in Jefferson today.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 18, 2014)

I'm covering a 100 mile by 25 mile area today. No big foot or plane.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 19, 2014)

Gonna head down towards Athens today. Maybe drive through the campus and see what I can find. Will report back later.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 19, 2014)

I didn't see two today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 19, 2014)

We don't have Big Foots here. We have the Lizard Man.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Mar 21, 2014)

The Lizard Man lives  over in SC, not GA.  He eats people who are changing flat tires at night. 

The Bigfeet is apparently not in NC today. Or if he is, I ain't seen him.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2014)

I've got 200 of these BF air fresheners coming. I'm thinking if hung in the cab of my truck it may help cutting down on human odor and drastically increase BF sightings. Anyone interested send me a pm and I'll get one shipped to your door.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 21, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I've got 200 of these BF air fresheners coming. I'm thinking if hung in the cab of my truck it may help cutting down on human odor and drastically increase BF sightings. Anyone interested send me a pm and I'll get one shipped to your door.
> 
> View attachment 780655



P M sent!!!!

T.P,
How do you feel about drinken a little and hunten bigfoot ?

I know it has helped my tree knocken & b/f hollaring. It also keeps me out there longer.... ( I've been know to get lost drinken)

Thanks and all feel free to chime in all commits welcome.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 21, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> P M sent!!!!
> 
> T.P,
> How do you feel about drinken a little and hunten bigfoot ?
> ...



K, if it weren't for alcohol, there's no way I would have the bravery to sit in the dark armed only with a stick chasing a 1000lb hairy beast!


----------



## Domestic Sasquach (Mar 21, 2014)

"The Lizard Man lives over in SC, not GA.  He eats people who are changing flat tires at night. "


Easy now... so far he's only eaten parts of the cars involved, the people are alive and well.  Except for the first guy that reported it... he got killed in an "alleged drug deal gone bad" about a year ago.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

Domestic Sasquach said:


> "The Lizard Man lives over in SC, not GA.  He eats people who are changing flat tires at night. "
> 
> 
> Easy now... so far he's only eaten parts of the cars involved, the people are alive and well.  Except for the first guy that reported it... he got killed in an "alleged drug deal gone bad" about a year ago.



yall been looking in the wrong place the whole time.  Big foot is right here, and domesticated.  What Do i win for finding him?


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall been looking in the wrong place the whole time. Big foot is right here, and domesticated. What Do i win for finding him?


 

A bigfoot air freshener - PM T.P.


----------



## kmckinnie (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> yall been looking in the wrong place the whole time.  Big foot is right here, and domesticated.  What Do i win for finding him?



A nocken stick! and I'll show you how to use it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Mar 21, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> A bigfoot air freshener - PM T.P.





kmckinnie said:


> A nocken stick! and I'll show you how to use it.



  all kindz of freebees.  kmc thanks in advnace for sharing your knowledge with me


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 21, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> all kindz of freebees. kmc thanks in advnace for sharing your knowledge with me


 

I see what you did there - nice.

febreze


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

I am back out on the trail, but this walker is slowing me down.


----------



## Bilge Rat LT 20 (Mar 21, 2014)

You need a Walker HOUND.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 21, 2014)

Odell is a treeing walker, but bigfeets scare him.


----------



## olcowman (Mar 22, 2014)

I've sent some of the hairs that I pulled outta my teeth to one of them DNA labs for some analyzing... yeah I bit the thang but it poked me in the eye first. I still ain't exactly sure what it was I was a tussling with cause, in all honesty, I was purty drunk at the time... I just know it was real big and hairy, and it stank! I figured for sure I had mortally wounded it but still ain't seen buzzards or nothing a flying around here... some of y'all bigfeet hunters here in Georgia might need to keep an eye out for a bigfoot a walking around with some chunks bit out of him and a pop-knot on his head big enough for a calf to nurse on? If y'all do see him, that'n's mine and I got me some unfinished business with him...


----------



## olcowman (Mar 22, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> A bigfoot air freshener - PM T.P.



I hope mine smells like bigfeets!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 23, 2014)

Bilge Rat LT 20 said:


> You need a Walker HOUND.



They say "Walker Hounds" are fer girls in these parts !! Heard a bunch of "squackin" sounds in the woods today and yesterdeee !! Didn't sound normal to me !! Will seek more info !! OVER


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 24, 2014)

Did some squatchin this weekend in Upson. Whooped and hollered in the Auchumpkee  creek bottoms. Only response was my neighbor to the east yelling shut up - so nothing to report really.


----------



## T.P. (Mar 24, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Did some squatchin this weekend in Upson. Whooped and hollered in the Auchumpkee  creek bottoms. Only response was my neighbor to the east yelling shut up - so nothing to report really.



Great report. It sounds like your neighbor to the east is trying to keep you quiet for some reason. Reckon what is out there he doesn't want you to know about?


----------



## olcowman (Mar 24, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Great report. It sounds like your neighbor to the east is trying to keep you quiet for some reason. Reckon what is out there he doesn't want you to know about?



Now that there is thinking like a real 'Squatcher'... I'd say that neighbor of his is over there a doing what they call 'co-habitating' with a whole mess of bigfeets. Either that or you got to close to his meth lab?


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 24, 2014)

Great thinking TP and Mr Ol'Cowman - that's why we are a team here at BEII. I needs to get closer and figure this out - he's hiding sumpthin. May have to pull a "Sinclair"  and check him out. He told me he seen a painter too.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 6, 2014)

All is quiet here in the mtns. Will be chaseing our prey around remote trout streams. I have had computer monitor problems and have to post from a tablet. Foot hunting has strapped my monies so I must do what I have to do to carry on. Maybe a charity will find the means to help me get back to full speed with a monitor so my info that I hope is usefully can be spread in a more timely manner. Over.
.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 6, 2014)

Researched hard this weekend in Upson - no activity to report.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2014)

Seen a mama bigfeets with two small bigfeets just come by in a inflatable raft.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 7, 2014)

We where at camp this weekend & a fight broke out at the fire.All of a sudden large rock came fling in at them from the dark. Then another. Everyone ran for cover..... I was wanting to see how the fight ended. We seen a glimps of a blur go by......


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Seen a mama bigfeets with two small bigfeets just come by in a inflatable raft.



Was she wearen a do rag.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Was she wearen a do rag.



She had her face covered like them bass guys do.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> She had her face covered like them bass guys do.



I seen here & her chillens at the SSI office earlier.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> Seen a mama bigfeets with two small bigfeets just come by in a inflatable raft.



No blurry photograph?


----------



## T.P. (Apr 7, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> No blurry photograph?



No, I was on a roll-top dresser and my phone had gotten wet.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 7, 2014)

T.P. said:


> No, I was on a roll-top dresser and my phone had gotten wet.



Yep - been there done that.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 10, 2014)

Les Stroud is gonna find him fore I do and that makes me so angry that I could bite my beating stick in two.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 14, 2014)

Seed one I thank ! More info to follow ! Thank I may have pictures !! OVER


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## doenightmare (Apr 15, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


>


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 15, 2014)

doenightmare said:


>



Bigfeets are notoriously camera shy, I bet they broke his camera.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 15, 2014)

greg is not doing any serious hunting. I heard he got close to one and that it scared him so bad he wont even go outside anymore.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 16, 2014)

I did some scouting on a new piece of property about a mile from my house. It has a 100 acre pasture on it and I found several places along the fence with long strands of jet black hair hung in the barbed wire. I put out a spy cam and will report back.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 16, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> greg is not doing any serious hunting. I heard he got close to one and that it scared him so bad he wont even go outside anymore.



The mountains are eat slap up with bigfeets this time of year, you can't hardly swing a dead cat without hitting one.

BTW, bigfeets HATE getting hit with dead cats.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 16, 2014)

T.P. said:


> I did some scouting on a new piece of property about a mile from my house. It has a 100 acre pasture on it and I found several places along the fence with long strands of jet black hair hung in the barbed wire. I put out a spy cam and will report back.





Great report T.P. and great researching. 

Can't wait for future updates..


----------



## TommyGunnz (Apr 19, 2014)

We got some sqautch knuckle hair on a few trees by our garden, right next to where our beef jerky plants are growing. Need to submit it to the university for some research. It was about 7 feet up there.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Apr 19, 2014)

I saw a large hairy creature walking across the corner of my pasture this morning. Then I snuck up on it and realized it was just my cousin out looking for ramps.


----------



## Backlasher82 (Apr 19, 2014)

Y'all can just keep on trying, he's in a league of his own.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Apr 19, 2014)

Ole Les was out there with an infrared camera. Now doesn't it make sense that if a big foot hunts primarily at night, it probably sees infrared? At least I would think so.


----------



## KyDawg (May 23, 2014)

No sign of Bigfeets, but I did see a guy come by with a Yeti cooler on the back of his truck.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2014)

My garden is fresh plowed, I hear they like the feel of new dirt. Hopefully I'll have some tracks to post shortly.


----------



## T.P. (May 23, 2014)

My set up one of them paint bomb traps for him like that guy did in Pennsylvania. Orange paint, that would make him easy to see I think.


----------



## kmckinnie (May 23, 2014)

Thats a good idea T P. I was thinken about a pay per use cell phone. Never know! just may get a call.


----------



## doenightmare (May 23, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My set up one of them paint bomb traps for him like that guy did in Pennsylvania. Orange paint, that would make him easy to see I think.



Very innovative idea. 

I'm working on something too - top secret now but will report back - hopefully with hard evidence. I can reveal it involves a trail cam, my pet monkey and dynamite but that's all I can say. Time for some hard ball.........


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 2, 2014)

After watching a special on TV I thought I would travel to Russia for some hunting. I have a friend over there who also pursues Bigfeet. I called him to see how the the hunting was going. He said the season had been open for 6 weeks but he had not seen any thing yeti.


----------



## T.P. (Jun 3, 2014)

My homemade paint can trap went off sometime during the night. Keep an eye out for for a squatch running around covered with krylon camouflage paint.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Jun 4, 2014)

You just wait, the Turtle Man's gonna get him a Squatch.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 8, 2014)

Breaking news !!! Sorry to say, but I had one of my heifers to o die on me. Thought I had her buried deep, but something keeps digging to get at her carcass. Bet I can guess what. A trail can will tell the story soon !


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 9, 2014)

Greg, it has to be a squatch. Couldn't possibly be anything else! Good work, we're waiting for the pics.


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 20, 2014)

I am back on the Bigfoot trail, but have no contact to report.


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 1, 2014)

The heat must have drove all the BF hunters inside. Nothing to report from here.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 1, 2014)

Shhhh Dawg. I thank I got something happening here ! Will report back. Over


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 2, 2014)

Sorry for being a little slow in letting you guys know about this! This is my first post in this section and just had to get this off my chest. Last week I was roaming around in the Santee National Refuge, back behind the Indian Ceremonial mound, over around where the wood ducks call home. There is a long wooden bridge that crosses the slew there. That's when I heard it......one single knock! It was loud and clear! I looked around for what it could have been, but could not come to any conclusions, except it had to have been a bigfoot knock. My dilema was, it was between me and my truck. So with the hairs standing up on my neck and arms, and every sensory receptor on high alert, I slowly made my way back to my truck. I did have my camara ready for one of those fast improptu pics that we all see, but I saw nothing!!! 
I just thought I would let some of you folks know, you may want to check out this area! But, then again, it could have been the spirtit of an angry Indian too!!!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 2, 2014)

M Sharpe said:


> Sorry for being a little slow in letting you guys know about this! This is my first post in this section and just had to get this off my chest. Last week I was roaming around in the Santee National Refuge, back behind the Indian Ceremonial mound, over around where the wood ducks call home. There is a long wooden bridge that crosses the slew there. That's when I heard it......one single knock! It was loud and clear! I looked around for what it could have been, but could not come to any conclusions, except it had to have been a bigfoot knock. My dilema was, it was between me and my truck. So with the hairs standing up on my neck and arms, and every sensory receptor on high alert, I slowly made my way back to my truck. I did have my camara ready for one of those fast improptu pics that we all see, but I saw nothing!!!
> I just thought I would let some of you folks know, you may want to check out this area! But, then again, it could have been the spirtit of an angry Indian too!!!



Good report Sharpe - single knock = warning knock. It was alerting it's family members of an intruder. We'll get our best investigator on it. T.P. - pack up your squatch kit and head that way.........


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 2, 2014)

Well, he was close!!! It had to have come from no more than 100 yards from me! It was between the road going into a big field, where they trap doves for banding, the lake, the slew going out to the lake and the old British fort that sat atop the mound. Come to think of it now, I did see several of those dove traps over-turned. You suppose he was eating those doves or just setting them free? I did not see any tracks around there, but he could have been doing like myself, walking on the leaves and grass as to not leave any tracks. On second thought, he must have been taking a long stick and over-turning those traps to free the doves, because the area was plowed up around those traps and I would have surely seen some tracks if he had been coming to get them to eat!


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 2, 2014)

Oh, there is an observation tower set up that over looks the field! Might be a good place to set up at night!


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 2, 2014)

Now Sharpe is giving us the kind of info we need on here. Good job, my fellow BF hunter.


----------



## M Sharpe (Aug 2, 2014)

No bigfoot hunter here, just figured you guys were the ones this needed reporting to. I'll keep my eyes and ears open and report back with any futher evidence!


----------



## bigelow (Aug 2, 2014)

Some idjit at our lease walks through mud bare foot with a size 13. Now people swear we got squatch. I just laugh when they show me the pics. I told them it was human. They said no way who would walk barefoot in the woods. Not someone messing around that's for sure.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 2, 2014)

doenightmare said:


> Good report Sharpe - single knock = warning knock. It was alerting it's family members of an intruder. We'll get our best investigator on it. T.P. - pack up your squatch kit and head that way.........



My hybrid electric car is loaded down and I'm headed that way! My heart is racing right now! I plan on setting some camera traps as soon as I get there, will report back soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2014)

T.P. said:


> My hybrid electric car is loaded down and I'm headed that way! My heart is racing right now! I plan on setting some camera traps as soon as I get there, will report back soon.



I got my 10 speed & backpack, I'll met U there.


----------



## kmckinnie (Aug 2, 2014)

A friend saw one, It was a big foot. Size 17 EEEE. He works at a shoe store.


----------



## AccUbonD (Aug 7, 2014)

Throw a little blur and camera shake then what do you have?


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 16, 2014)

Anybody heard from Greg N? He was last seen tracking a bigfeets around Brasstown Bald.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 19, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Anybody heard from Greg N? He was last seen tracking a bigfeets around Brasstown Bald.


 

Uh ohhh - Bigfoot Investigators go missing all the time - it's being covered up by our gooberment. Prayers for gregg....


----------



## 95g atl (Aug 21, 2014)

is there a FEMALE bigfoot?


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 21, 2014)

95g atl said:


> is there a FEMALE bigfoot?


 

I would say yep.


----------



## Bob Shaw (Aug 23, 2014)

Yes, but they don't like to be called "Big Foot".


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 23, 2014)

Poor Greg, we might never hear from him again.


----------



## Seth carter (Aug 23, 2014)

I saw bigfeets once sitting round the fire  with nic


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Poor Greg, we might never hear from him again.



Sadly he GON KYD..........He GON............


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 24, 2014)

Dem bigfeets can be dangerous, if you dont know what you are doing. Greg prolly fell for that old banging the stick on a tree trick.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 15, 2014)

Weather getting just right to spot one now. No activity up this way yeti.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 15, 2014)

They are bout to move in these parts I thank as soon as the traffic thins up some !! Has anybody seen JC Williams ??


----------



## T.P. (Oct 15, 2014)

Been too wet to hunt much the last week or so. All the tracks would be washed out as soon as they left them.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

Weather is getting right. With all the black panther sightings with cougars also & some pics, I'm sure to see some big foot activaty.
Its only a matter of time & its on my side. 
I'm goning to ride some dirt roads looking for tracks.
Be back soon.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

2 mixed drinks down & 1 dirt road seached, Notta track.


----------



## doenightmare (Oct 23, 2014)

Yep - it's about squatchin' time. I got a few tricks I'm gonna try this fall. The monkey and dynamite scheme was an unmitigated disaster.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

I just thought I saw a black panther across this field. I'm gonna mix another drink and sit here a spell.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm in Jasper county, wonder if anyone else has seen or got pics of a Big Cat. I need a bigfoot pic.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 23, 2014)

Ive got one. Came from close to that mexican resturant in monticello but I lost it. Was a big ol Bigfoot.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Ive got one. Came from close to that mexican resturant in monticello but I lost it. Was a big ol Bigfoot.



Fla or Ga ? Big foot or panther ?

Think I'll mix another one & ride another dirt road.


----------



## Hilsman (Oct 23, 2014)

GA DAWG said:


> Ive got one. Came from close to that mexican resturant in monticello but I lost it. Was a big ol Bigfoot.



That's funny you say that.  I talked to a lady that lives not far from there and she actually had the bigfoot hunters out on her property a few months ago.  She was talkin to a guy that said he seen a black panther on the other side of Monticello.  Said he had seen it a few times


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I heard a rumor of a bigfoot not far from here that has been seen chasing cars. Plan on checking it out soon as I get my car back from the bank.


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 23, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I heard a rumor of a bigfoot not far from here that has been seen chasing cars. Plan on checking it out soon as I get my car back from the bank.



If there's anything I can do let me know, I have a old moped that will run if you need it. I could U P S to ya...


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Thanks K, but I am refinancing it for a low interest loan of 22%.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2014)

I think yall have been doing it all wrong. This fell has it figured out.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 7, 2014)

Breaking news on natgeotv . 12-7-14 at 6:06 !!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Dec 7, 2014)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Breaking news on natgeotv . 12-7-14 at 6:06 !!!


 One mighta attacked somebody. They gettin mean nowdays.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Dec 7, 2014)

I told y'all a while back they all have migrated to northern Russia.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 13, 2014)

Updates ???


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Dec 13, 2014)

Big Foot is alive, real, and posts on this forum frequently under a carefully disguised alias !!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 13, 2014)

It has been a slow year up this way. I think the combination of a poor acorn crop, Florida Hunters flooding the woods, and poor herd management has resulted in almost no sightings.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 3, 2015)

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/...hing_n_6407272.html?ncid=txtlnkusaolp00000592


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 3, 2015)

Bigfoot swimming in fl


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 3, 2015)

I went out for a while this afternoon, while I didn't see one I did not hear one either.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 3, 2015)

I herd humming noises outside.


----------



## shirttail (Jan 3, 2015)

Maine sighting
http://hashtagmaine.bangordailynews...-does-this-maine-video-show-proof-of-bigfoot/


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2015)

Activity is heating up in middle GA - hope to have sumpin' to report soon. Can't say much but I may need to call in T.P. for backup.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 3, 2015)

Migmack said:


> I herd humming noises outside.



Kinda of a whuring noise?  I hears it too.


----------



## shirttail (Jan 3, 2015)

I saw one in a Walmart once.......... just wanted to come clean with y'all.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2015)

shirttail said:


> I saw one in a Walmart once.......... just wanted to come clean with y'all.



You aint done it.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2015)

Spoke with doenightmare for most of the weekend and we've got a pretty good plan for next weekend. I've already started packing supplies and such and feel very good about our chances for success.


----------



## shirttail (Jan 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> You aint done it.



Say What?......... She was in electronics wearing big yellow dress with big pink flowers on it......... at least I think it was a girl.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 5, 2015)

Yall going to monticello after that un I seen down there?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 6, 2015)

Migmack said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2015/01/03/fisherman-saw-bigfoot-bathing_n_6407272.html
> 
> *Fisherman Says He Saw Bigfoot Bathing ... And He Sent Us A Picture!*
> 
> Posted: 01/03/2015



Interesting.  

Saw a report about this bigfoot sighting around Tampa, Florida on Fox 5 Atlanta news.  



http://www.myfoxtampabay.com/story/27757857/fisherman-claims-bigfoot-sighting-in-tampa 

*Fisherman claims Bigfoot sighting in Tampa*

Posted: Jan 04, 2015

(Video report & written details)


AND


Published on Jan 4, 2015

Sasquatch sighting 2015, January:  John Rodriguez, a 66-year-old retired electrician, who claims that he was fishing Dec. 26 on the Hillsborough River near northeast Tampa, Florida, and came upon an incredible sigh.  Rodriguez claims to have seen and photographed -- in a completely clear and non-blurry moment -- that tall, hairy, elusive creature often reported in North America and other parts of the world that goes by many names:  Bigfoot, Sasquatch, Yeti. In Florida, it's known as the Swamp Ape or Skunk Ape (primarily from descriptions of an extremely pungent odor it supposedly gives off).

"I've heard of Skunk Ape prints around Green Swamp [in Florida], but never anything like this," Rodriguez told HuffPost in an email. "My whole life, never seen anything like it."


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 6, 2015)

T.P. said:


> Spoke with doenightmare for most of the weekend and we've got a pretty good plan for next weekend. I've already started packing supplies and such and feel very good about our chances for success.


 

I'm stoked T.P. I'll be bringing Miggy my pet monkey! 

Don't forget the beers and snacks.


----------



## doenightmare (Jan 6, 2015)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Saw a report about this bigfoot sighting around Tampa, Florida on Fox 5 Atlanta news.
> 
> ...


 

That's one ugly dude right there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 25, 2015)

Nothing moving up here. Think I will pack all my gear and head on down to Florida. My try me luck on swamp apes too.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 29, 2015)

My latest report: I have still seen no bigfeets here. I heard they all migrated to Savannah for the winter?


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2015)

Think I may have finally found one, but it was froze solid. I will have to thaw it out to verify.


----------



## doenightmare (Feb 20, 2015)

I got NADA from the Achumpkee bottoms - cept to say I got NADA.


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 20, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> I got NADA from the Achumpkee bottoms - cept to say I got NADA.



Don't give up. I have found that most people see them when they are not looking for them. So the next time you go, try hard not to look for one.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Feb 21, 2015)

Won't be long till they will be on the lake bottoms ! A good sign is when the fishes try to get out on the banks to get away from 'em !!


----------



## KyDawg (Feb 22, 2015)

Got him thawed out and it was a hog. Made me very angry. The wife wasn't to happy about a dead hog hanging in basement either.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 7, 2015)

Mountain Monster marathon on Destination America tonight. Good instructional shows for our researchers.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 26, 2015)

Greg has retired from bigfeets hunting. The sport will miss him.


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 26, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Greg has retired from bigfeets hunting. The sport will miss him.



The team will miss him - he was a great researcher. 

Sadly - Nothing else to report from the Acumpkee bottoms.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 27, 2015)

But I will be around in a advisory status. Should I be needed in a urgent situation, I will consider the options.

Dawg !! Bigfeet hunting is not a "sport" !! There is nothing about it a "game" !! It is very serious business !!


----------



## T.P. (Mar 27, 2015)

No recent sightings in or around Carnesville, Ga. The weather has them holed up.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> But I will be around in a advisory status. Should I be needed in a urgent situation, I will consider the options.
> 
> Dawg !! Bigfeet hunting is not a "sport" !! There is nothing about it a "game" !! It is very serious business !!



You are right it was a bad selction of words. It his hard to describe the hobby with one word though.


----------



## Fletch_W (Mar 28, 2015)

Sandy Creek Park in Athens is having a Bigfoot hunt this weekend with alot of community involvement. I would think it would be impossible to not find some evidence. 

http://events.cbs46.com/The_Hunt_for_Sasquatch/311306964.html


----------



## doenightmare (Mar 28, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> Sandy Creek Park in Athens is having a Bigfoot hunt this weekend with alot of community involvement. I would think it would be impossible to not find some evidence.
> 
> http://events.cbs46.com/The_Hunt_for_Sasquatch/311306964.html



T.P. on it.


----------



## KyDawg (Mar 28, 2015)

Fletch_W said:


> Sandy Creek Park in Athens is having a Bigfoot hunt this weekend with alot of community involvement. I would think it would be impossible to not find some evidence.
> 
> http://events.cbs46.com/The_Hunt_for_Sasquatch/311306964.html




Looking forward to Pics.


----------



## olcowman (Apr 4, 2015)

I reckon I'm back... y'all ain't done caught one while I was gone have ya?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Apr 4, 2015)

Nah. They fix in to be in the lakes here !! Ya know they there when all the fish go to the banks tryin to get away !!


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 4, 2015)

olcowman said:


> I reckon I'm back... y'all ain't done caught one while I was gone have ya?



Good to see ya young fella - i'm gettin' close to a major announcement. Shock the world type.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2015)

doenightmare said:


> T.P. on it.



I couldn't open the link. Please tell me I haven't missed it!


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I couldn't open the link. Please tell me I haven't missed it!


You missed it.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 4, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> You missed it.



My first organized sasquatch hunt and I missed it.


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 4, 2015)

T.P. said:


> My first organized sasquatch hunt and I missed it.




Demotion sent.....


----------



## doenightmare (Apr 30, 2015)

Finally getting back to bizness in the Achumpkee bottoms this weekend. Invited T.P. but he said he was hunting something called a hoop snake Saturday.


----------



## kmckinnie (Apr 30, 2015)

No tracks in N. Fla.No hair in barbed wire fences. No knocken at nite. Alotta no's here.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2015)

All quiet in the Bluegrass. Maybe the warm weather will get them moving. I did see a rather odd looking bird though.


----------



## T.P. (Apr 30, 2015)

I heard some of the loudest woodknockin two hollers over this afternoon. Took me two hours to sneak to the crest of the hill without alerting it to my attention. I never laid eyes on it but it must have spooked at the same time a woodpecker seen me and flew off.

I was close today. Maybe he'll be back tomorrow and I will try again.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 30, 2015)

T you may be sneaking up on that odd bird I saw.


----------



## Fletch_W (Apr 30, 2015)

I was at Sandy Creek Nature Center on Monday and there was the distinct smell of death near the River. With the full moon coming in, this weekend should have the squatches moving in the poplar bottoms on the Oconee looking for morels and fresh greenbriar shoots, and to finish off whatever they left last week.


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 9, 2015)

Nothing going on up here. Not even a peep.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jun 10, 2015)

Not a thang stirrin here in da MON .


----------



## blood on the ground (Jun 10, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not a thang stirrin here in da MON .



Theys some bigfeets in Deep step Quack!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 10, 2015)

Glad to see this thread alive !! May get some huntin in this weekend. Will be in bigfoot country, that's fer shore !!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 10, 2015)

We will have to do some serious tree-knockin' and squatch squallin', Greg. I am confident that we will capture one this weekend.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 10, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> We will have to do some serious tree-knockin' and squatch squallin', Greg. I am confident that we will capture one this weekend.



Maybe video the hunt !! We could use the video as a "how to" instructional tool !!


----------



## doenightmare (Jun 10, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Maybe video the hunt !! We could use the video as a "how to" instructional tool !!



Take a page from the Mountain Monsters guys. Them fellas are expert investigators.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jun 14, 2015)

Spent the night at the WAR on Coleman River last night. Was awoke at 6 AM by strange grunting and gurgleing coming from many directions. Sounded like Bigfeet was surrounding the camping area. I exited my warm bed to investigate. It turned out to be some of the loudest scary snoring you could imagine comein from all the tents !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jun 14, 2015)

I just heard a racket outside. I should go check it out, but I am losing my nerve.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jun 15, 2015)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Spent the night at the WAR on Coleman River last night. Was awoke at 6 AM by strange grunting and gurgleing coming from many directions. Sounded like Bigfeet was surrounding the camping area. I exited my warm bed to investigate. It turned out to be some of the loudest scary snoring you could imagine comein from all the tents !!



It was even worse before you woke up.


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 18, 2015)

Just so yall know. I got a pic of a bigfoot in June and a black panther but I cant get my puter to download the pics. So yall will have to wait to see em till its fixed.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 18, 2015)

Nothing to report here. Too dang hot to squatch hunt.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 18, 2015)

All quiet here,too.I think th bigfeets have migrated up to th cool mountain hollers


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 18, 2015)

What's a Bigfoot? We had some feller on here from the swamps of SW Bama once upon a time that got his feelin's downright hurt when folks didn't believe his tales of seein Bigfoot all the time. If he didn't like his ma-n-law all he had to do is say so. He didn't need to go makin up all of them hokey tales.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 18, 2015)

Yep...I remember that pore feller.He left in a huff.


----------



## doenightmare (Jul 18, 2015)

Achumpkee bottoms have been quiet. Did find some tree brakes that were promising where they'd been logging. Fall should be good.


----------



## mguthrie (Jul 18, 2015)

I got a trail cam pic. It nice and clear. I'll see if I can get it to post


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 26, 2015)

Here's his picture.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 26, 2015)

Heck yea, I kept telling them. 
Good job.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jul 26, 2015)

mguthrie said:


> I got a trail cam pic. It nice and clear. I'll see if I can get it to post



Trolling^^


----------



## GA DAWG (Jul 26, 2015)

That tv show liable to be calling me wanting to know where I found him. I cant tell em though.


----------



## T.P. (Jul 26, 2015)

Great camera trap you have there!


----------



## KyDawg (Jul 26, 2015)

Can you imagine walking up on that thing.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Aug 2, 2015)

All calm around here !!

Hey.......yall know the difference between a smart blonde and a bigfeet ??


Bigfeet have been spotted !!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 2, 2015)

Found some hair in the Achumpkee bottoms I think is bigfoot. My bro said yote but what the heck would a yote be doing in the bottom? Could use some donations to help pay to get it DNA tested. PM me.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Aug 7, 2015)

This feller just filmed one up here near my neck of the woods:

http://www.citizen-times.com/story/news/local/2015/08/06/man-videos-purported-bigfoot-henderson-county/31230361/


----------



## KyDawg (Aug 7, 2015)

Be careful out in them woods NC, those things can be very dangerous.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 7, 2015)

Dang mine might have made it to NC. Not sure. Been to hot to hunt em here.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 7, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> This feller just filmed one up here near my neck of the woods:
> 
> http://www.citizen-times.com/story/news/local/2015/08/06/man-videos-purported-bigfoot-henderson-county/31230361/



If you get "taken down" by big feets, I'm putting in for your admin job. I could use an extra $100,000 per year.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> This feller just filmed one up here near my neck of the woods:
> 
> http://www.citizen-times.com/story/news/local/2015/08/06/man-videos-purported-bigfoot-henderson-county/31230361/


I thought that little hound was a goner.


----------



## GA DAWG (Aug 7, 2015)

T.P. said:


> I thought that little hound was a goner.


Id love to have that little bigfoot dog. Prolly could not afford it though.


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 7, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> This feller just filmed one up here near my neck of the woods:
> 
> http://www.citizen-times.com/story/news/local/2015/08/06/man-videos-purported-bigfoot-henderson-county/31230361/



I'm sure the naysayers will find a problem with it. Anyone else notice the arm swing? Prototypical big foot. Thanks for posting.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 7, 2015)

Oh that's definitely him


----------



## blood on the ground (Aug 7, 2015)

Mawnlaw keep taking my beer she is going to have a encounter with my big foot!


----------



## doenightmare (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mawnlaw keep taking my beer she is going to have a encounter with my big foot!



this is a thread about bigfoot researching - please don't drible.


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2015)

GA DAWG said:


> Id love to have that little bigfoot dog. Prolly could not afford it though.



Bigfoot dogs ain't cheap. There's a lot of work goes into training them right. I do love to hear a Bigfoot hound on a track though. Sweet Sweet Sweet!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 7, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> Mawnlaw keep taking my beer she is going to have a encounter with my big foot!



Is she single?


----------



## T.P. (Aug 7, 2015)

Is she hot?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Aug 7, 2015)

Is she rich?


----------

